# Solar Eclipse 2017



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2017)

I am getting rather excited about the eclipse.  Both my place in Oregon and my place in Idaho are in the path of totality.  I experienced a partial solar eclipse in 1979, that passed over the NW US.  I can say that I understand why solar eclipses freaked out primitive people.  Even when you know what is going on, it is still rather unsettling.  Like most people though, I have never experienced a total solar eclipse.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 25, 2017)

I remember the one your talking about THG in the 70's. I think I was in Chico, Ca at the time. My son was talkin about driving up to Salem to watch this one. Too long a drive for this old man but I'll check the 80% show we're supposed to see here in my part of northern Cali.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2017)

I remember the 79 one. Hope you get an awesome look THG.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2017)

Map to see it at 

View attachment us-zoom1.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jul 25, 2017)

i thought about driving to see the total, but i should get a good show at my house, i am south of atlanta.
i bet a total did freak people out before communication was widespread.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2017)

Thought ya had to have special glasses to watch one of those things?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 25, 2017)

For me, it's not so much watching the sun but watching what it does to your surrounding space... Dark in the light of day.


----------



## umbra (Jul 25, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Thought ya had to have special glasses to watch one of those things?



You do, or look at it indirectly. You can do it with shadows. I remember the 70's one and someone staring at the sun and going blind. Pinhole is the way to do it safely.

http://www.healthnewsdigest.com/news/Eye_Care_500/Safely-Viewing-a-Solar-Eclipse.shtml


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 25, 2017)

I had a buddy who used welding glasses once and he didn't go blind.

I saw my first one some time in Jr. High School about mid/late 60's. They covered all the windows with black construction paper and used the pinhole concept.

I don't recall the one in '79. 

I wonder if you can use your smart phone to view it. Just place the smart phone between your eyes and the sun and shoot a video.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2017)

Bet that would work Hackerman. The video is just on screen. Great idea,,plus the phone would block your eyes from the sun as you said. Damnt why didnt i think of that.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 25, 2017)

I did a little reading on it and it's not a great idea. It can be done but they warn about being careful not to look a the sun while lining up your phone shot. 

Plus, it talked about having to zoom way up and that makes most phone cams too blurry to see it clearly. They said you almost have to use a tripod or phone stand. 

More than a few articles said you will need an optical telephoto of 14x or better. There were also a few articles about pulling out the 35mm for some time lapse shots. I did see one article that said you can't take pics of the eclipse if you're a Republican. I didn't read the entire article so I'm not sure why (sneaked one in there didn't I LOL).

I think I'll pull out the old Rebel and see if I can get some decent shots. I have a bunch of filters and lenses. All I need to do is figure out which ones to use. LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2017)

:rofl:

Damnt Hackerman,,,now i cant take pics,,,basterds.  LMFAO

I read that a #14 welding glass would work.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 25, 2017)

Personally, I really love my eyes so I won't be looking at it through anything. LOL I'm sure most of the things they say are OK but.... like I said, I love my eyes. And, I ain't a takin' no chances. LOL

Can you imagine the early eclipses of ancient times? Before we knew not to look at them.

No wonder the ancients thought they were signs of evil and curses and death. Imagine this giant black shadow covering your (god in many cases) sun. Of course you're going to look at it. And, as it becomes easier and easier to look at, you look at it longer. A few hours later it's over and you all sit around, amazed and confused.

2 days later 80% of your village/tribe is in screaming pain and/or blind.

Wow, thank god for the 21st century and those paper things that were around before the internet. LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2017)

Never thought about that Hackerman,,,damn that had to suck. Blind for a few moment's of wonder.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 26, 2017)

I used welding lenses last time. No problems and I can still see.:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes,,but you are duck.  :rofl:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 26, 2017)

I can't wait. Seems I'm in the perfect spot. Supposed to be people from all over here that day. Being I live in a tiny boring place should be interesting.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2017)

Virtually every store in the area is selling the special eclipse glasses.  I am guessing that this is not uncommon and stores across the country are selling them.  Welding lenses are also okay, as duck has attested.  However, it is not like the eclipse is making the sun any more dangerous.  If you look directly at it any time with unprotected eyes, you are risking injuring your eyes.   

Rosebud, you probably had a great view of the 1979 eclipse--you should have been about in the center of the path of totality.

2RedEyes, I'm with you.  It is not so much actually watching the moon cross in front of the sun, but just watching the sky go from light to dark and then again to light.  I hear that the cows will head for the barn and chickens will go in to roost as they believe that night is coming.

Bombbudpuffa, I think that is going to be the way it is.  Other than the east coat and the west coast, the eclipse path is through some of the sparcest populated areas.  I have read that many of the small town in the path are expecting big crowds.  That is the reason I have decided to stay in Oregon instead of going to Idaho to watch it.  I lived in a small resort type town there with very limited shopping.  I image the one grocery store and the 2 gas stations will run out of everything.  I anticipate traffic jams on the narrow winding 2 lane mountain roads.  They are worried about cell service (which is spotty at best) being affected.  In my younger days the crowds were okay, now not so much.  I am happy to be able to sit out in my front yard and toke on a doobie while watching it all right here in Oregon.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2017)

i wish i could transport myself to join you for that doobie.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 26, 2017)

When I was a kid, I remember my dad taking a window pane and smoking it up with a candle to make it dark and we looked thru that.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 28, 2017)

Used welding glass here on the last one. Got a few weird pics through it.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 30, 2017)

Im about an hour drive from the Sc. path might make a small roadtrip....


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2017)

I was thinking a road trip also:aok:
Mine would be a bit longer than a hour.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 31, 2017)

if i went, it would take me about three hours, maybe less.    I'm staying home. i do not know how crowded it may get, and i don't like crowds or the police that come around with them


----------



## Kraven (Aug 1, 2017)

http://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/7/25/16019892/solar-eclipse-2017-interactive-map


----------



## zigggy (Aug 1, 2017)

7 hours for me but still may do it, they say its surreal,everything go's quiet for about two min.(birds dont sing nothing moves kinda freaky)not sure how true that is but still would like to experience it ,,a 7 hour drive for a once in a life time experience is worth it ,just need a co pilot


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2017)

Well, here we are.  The eclipse will start on the western coast of Oregon in about half an hour.  Then speed across the US at about 1200 miles per hour.

Everyone in the continental US will get at least a partial eclipse.  Be sure not to look at the sun unless you have eclipse glasses or welding hood or glasses!


----------



## zigggy (Aug 21, 2017)

hey hg,,,,maybe you can answer this ?   if the sun rises in the east and sets in the west how is the west cost seeing the eclipse first ....or if anyone eles may know very curious


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 21, 2017)

we have heavy cloud cover here in sc. just gonna get dark for an hour,cany see anything....oh well,the weather channel is giving everyone a show.....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 21, 2017)

Sun comes up and the sun comes down work away work away!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC8Wul9PY8I


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 21, 2017)

zigggy said:


> hey hg,,,,maybe you can answer this ?   if the sun rises in the east and sets in the west how is the west cost seeing the eclipse first ....or if anyone eles may know very curious



Good question due to sun and moon trajectory and timing I suppose...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2017)

Here ya go! 

View attachment IMG_1103_noexif.jpg


View attachment IMG_1112_noexif.jpg


View attachment IMG_1117_noexif.jpg


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 21, 2017)

I hope everyone wore their tinfoil hats today . I should have warned you about the innumerable dangers of full solar eclipses and I feel really bad about it but always being protected, I just didn't think about it. At 87% eclipse (we're not in the path of total eclipse) I saw a jackalope View attachment jackalope.jpg
 in my back yard.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 22, 2017)

very disappointed ..did get a nice tan,smokes a lot of weed,,all in all not a bad day,,, but the eclipse sucked ,,,,,,,watching on the tv was better


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2017)

WOW BBP, Awesome shots. How cool was that?  Is that called the corona? That is amazing.   Here is my garden in eclipse.. we got a partial, but it was very cool in the hood. so quiet. The birds quit their bird noises... my solar lights went on but it was never dark.  Thanks for posting those pics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2017)

Great pics bbp.  A lot of hubbub for only a couple of minutes, but it was pretty cool.  What surprised me was that it stayed light outside until the sun was pretty much completely covered by the moon.  Even with just a tiny sliver of sun left, it was still bright out, altho a kind of weird Twilight Zone type light.


----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2017)

yeah the shadows were trippy


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 22, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> WOW BBP, Awesome shots. How cool was that?  Is that called the corona? That is amazing.   Here is my garden in eclipse.. we got a partial, but it was very cool in the hood. so quiet. The birds quit their bird noises... my solar lights went on but it was never dark.  Thanks for posting those pics.



Thanks rose! I believe so. I heard someone else say it's called the diamond ring for obvious reasons. My solar lights came on too...instantly with the totality.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 22, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Great pics bbp.  A lot of hubbub for only a couple of minutes, but it was pretty cool.  What surprised me was that it stayed light outside until the sun was pretty much completely covered by the moon.  Even with just a tiny sliver of sun left, it was still bright out, altho a kind of weird Twilight Zone type light.



Thank you THG! I was thinking the same. Was a couple guys from Toronto here and I thought, after it was over, those guys have a long trip back home.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2017)

Awesome pics BBP!

Here's one from the iPad, got it through the eyeglasses. I have a better pic in my journal, again thru the glasses. I think we got about 87% too. 

View attachment IMG_0882.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2017)

Great pics BBP and tcbud:aok:


----------



## mojosat (Aug 24, 2017)

We had totality here and it was neat. I just happened to be doing something to my tent today so I had the girls out on the deck in the sun during and got this pic . Notice the eclipse shadows shining through the mj leaves. Maybe this batch will give me super powers when I toke it!   

View attachment IMG_1348[1].jpg


----------

